# 2011 GMC 1/2 ton



## 2011GMC (Dec 29, 2010)

Running a 2011 gmc 1/2 ton anyone have knowledge of using coil spring spacers. I got a reg. duty 7 and a 1/2 foot fisher mm2 on it. My truck front end doesn't drop to bad but a dont want to do damage in the long run. I dont travel with the plow any distance maybe 10 miles at most any input or advice welcome.


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

can u put of some pics of the 2011 with the plow


----------



## 2011GMC (Dec 29, 2010)

*sure thing*

I will post pics tomorrow wih the plow on down and raised, thanks for responding


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Try timbrens. Order off eBay, or wherever.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

Schnabel Plowin;1173362 said:


> Try timbrens. Order off eBay, or wherever.


I second this advice. I am ordering a set for my 09 Silverado 1500. Every plow guy I have spoke to in my area has suggested them.
They must have a MAP set on them. All prices seem to be $195 a set. I cant find a deal no where.


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

I was in the same situation as you were because we have similar trucks. I decided to go with a ballast of 300lbs (sand) and a leveling kit. I'm very pleased with the results and the look. All said and done I came under the cost of the Timbrens. Here is a link to some pictures:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115470

If you have any questions, drop me a PM.

Ice


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

Timbrens all the way. I have a 2002 Chevy 2500 duramax and a 8' fisher plow and it rides down the highway no problem and front end stays up just fine


----------

